# help me identify what could be wrong



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know about ear infections, but the reddish areas and possibly dandruff could be due to a skin infection.

My old guy is prone to skin infections and other skin problems now that he has had his spleen removed. I atarted washing him in a chlorhexadine shampoo I get from my vet (Duovo?) about 6 months ago and it has made a huge difference. He would get rashes, inflammed insect bites and discolored areas (like Bailey's paws) and the shampoo cleared it up.

I hope you find out what to do to make Bailey feel better. I think good food and care will make a big difference quickly. thanks for taking in a rescue.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be a staph infection.... or food allergies. He might do better on a meat based diet. There are many good ones.... most goldens I know DON'T do well on Science Diet.. I'm glad your other dogs have done well on it, but, frankly, it's a crummy food.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definitely have his thyroid tested. Dry, flaky skin and ear infections are both symptoms of hypothyroidism.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Firstly, Thank You for rescuing him! 

The ear infections might be from food allergies if they keep recurring. Ike had repeat ear infections until I switched him to a different food. No, the hair falling out easily is not normal. He might also have a thyroid issue, which can be easily treated.

As for his feet, both of my Goldens have had darker/reddish hair between their pads and my Vet said this is normal, so I don't think you have to worry about this. Again, that the hair pulls out easily could be a sign of a thyroid issue.

His dander/dandruff is also a sign of something going on, which could also be thyroid. You should have your Vet check his thyroid level. As I've learned since joining the Forum, a 'low' normal is too low for a Golden and most likely he will need to take medicine. Also, food allergies could contribute to coat issues. Good luck finding out what's bothering him. I hope you get him figured out quickly.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Are the infections in his ears yeast?

I know that Vito had chronic yeast infections, and was losing hair among some other things. He ended up with hypothyroidism.

I would be interested to read some other member's replies. But maybe take a look at this?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good for you for going the rescue route! You are right about the skin issues and ear infections not being normal, and the usual suspects in goldens are hypothyroidism and/or food senstivities. Science Diet really is an awful food, so getting him off of that should help, but please be aware that lots of goldens are allergic to chicken! You may want to choose another meat protein to switch him to in case chicken is his trigger. When asking your vet about a thyroid check, have him/her send it out for a six-panel test, which is more accurate and gives the vet a better picture. Not to worry if he is hypothyroid; the medication is very inexpensive. Good luck in getting some answers and please let us know how he's doing.....


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree, it might be either his thyroid or a food allergy. Goldens are prone to both. I'd have his thyroid test, and if it is normal (and a low-normal is a red flag for Goldens!) then I'd assume it's a food allergy. You can do testing for allergies, too. 

My boy has struggled with food allergies all his life, and he is 8 now. For the first few years of his life, I did what the vet told me to do, and he lived on antibiotics and steroids. His condition was so bad that the skin around his eyes, and tummy, has turned black. I really thought I was doing the right thing by listening to the vet. Eventually, I was fed up with him being on medicine, and knew that steriods would lessen his life span. So, I did research. My dog is now a raw-fed dog, and we follow a BARF (bones and raw food) diet. You can do research on raw feeding, and on BARF, if you want to. I swear by this diet. Since going raw, my dog has not had a single skin or ear infection. He does not have to live on steroids, and he thrives. I know that a raw, BARF, diet is not for everyone. But I do think it's worth doing a little research. One red flag, for me, is that your dog's paws are red and irritated. Dogs have different glands, and their allergies will bother them in their eyes, nose, ears, and paws. Just like a human with allergies will have itchy eyes, a dog with allergies will have itchy feet, too. So, I do suspect food allergies. But you need to test the thyroid, too.

If you decide not to do a raw, BARF, diet, then find a kibble that is grain-free. Goldens tend to be allergic to grain, especially corn. But, even a meat-source, or another grain, or really anything, can cause an allergic reaction.

Best of luck, and keep us informed!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just to complicate things more. 
Lexi had chronic nasty painful ear infections for YEARS......I was a first time Golden owner...we were certain that 'it must be the food' ....well it turned out that it wasnt.

My first vet did explain that bacteria LOVE warm, moist, environments - but never mentioned the importance of good airflow and how to trim away excess hair around her ears...when I switched vets and he suggested some serious grooming <duh> around here ears ...oh my looking back her ears were not pretty (my ears are still a work in progress), but trimming, a regular cleaning schedule and put her on the proper antibiotics long enough so the ears could truly heal....worked wonders and we got her ears under control.

She has not had an ear infection in 7+ years....Liberty had one a long time ago and Trace has never had one...and they are all fed Purina.

I rarely use ear cleaners now on any of them...only when it is needed.
I do dry their ears after swimming and bathing....

As to the flaky skin...sure it could be thyroid....but it could also be less then ideal grooming...surface brushing..not down to the skin and/or poor rinsing...could also be a ton of other skin issues including cradle-cap type of conditions.

The paw discoloration is common and generally not a concern...all of mine have darker fur between their toes...none of them lick or chew their feet.
But if you have a dog that is constantly licking and chewing - it can be because there is an bacterial/fungal infection between their toes, a cut, or a growth or even a nervous habit....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with the good feedback you've received, especially about the awesome DOUXO shampoo/spray from the vet and trimming/ cleaning ears. I would give this dog a full dose of panacur and check for any kind of mites/ mange. If season allergies are adding to the misery, the vet as a nice antihistamine laced with a touch of steriod which really works.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Obviously its worth getting him checked out at the vets as you know, but seen as you ask for suggestions here is mine and I may be way off the mark but have you considered thyroid problems?
My dog Jamie has just been rather poorly for quite a few months, he is getting better but the vet told me to be aware his thyroid function would be off-kilter for a while as he had been ill,he certainly has the symptoms, Im thinking this could be the case for poor Baily. I was told this should correct itself in time nevertheless Jamie has a thyroid function test every so often, he will be medicated if it isnt back to normal in 6 months. Google hypothyroidism and check out at least 3 or 4 results to get the full picture. Hope Baily recovers soon, all the best x


----------



## potatoe (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you everybody!!! 

i will try to schedule a thyroid test soon! for now i am going to try to transition him onto california natural (hopefully with success - so far so good though! )... and shortly (once i find a good vet nearby) i will ask to get his thyroid levels tested! thank you so much everyone for the suggestions and all the knowledge! it means so much to me to be able to find support/help!!!

btw does anyone know if pet insurance will cover thyroid testing? o_o;


----------



## potatoe (Apr 23, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Just to complicate things more.
> Lexi had chronic nasty painful ear infections for YEARS......I was a first time Golden owner...we were certain that 'it must be the food' ....well it turned out that it wasnt.
> 
> My first vet did explain that bacteria LOVE warm, moist, environments - but never mentioned the importance of good airflow and how to trim away excess hair around her ears...when I switched vets and he suggested some serious grooming <duh> around here ears ...oh my looking back her ears were not pretty (my ears are still a work in progress), but trimming, a regular cleaning schedule and put her on the proper antibiotics long enough so the ears could truly heal....worked wonders and we got her ears under control.



thank you for this suggestion libertyME, but i was wondering, how exactly does a ear grooming for a golden go? i tried going to a local pet grooming salon and i asked them about trimming some of the excess hair around his ears and they told me it wasn't suggested?? that it's typically left alone and that he doesn't have ears inside the ear canal that need to be pulled out. i was a bit confused but i wasn't going to force someone to do a job they didn't deem necessary... :no: i told her about the ear infections and she just told me to continue transitioning his food and see if that helps first so i can isolate the cause of the infections... *shrug*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here ya go. You might also send this link to your groomer. 

http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/


You might also try giving Bailey benadryl. It will help calm the itching/discomfort until you get his food/thyroid issues settled.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmm, if your dog was a horse I'd say he'd have a mild case of rain rot on his ear tips. The pics of the hair coming out in little bunches with the little scabs/dander at the roots is a classic sign of rain rot - I just don't know if dogs can get that! Which is why I'm not sure I should recommend washing with a antibacterial/microbial solution (betadine, virkon, etc) or not. 

The reddish hair on the bottom of the paws is something my old golden has. From reading this board, it's obvious now he had some thyroid issues going on in his old age (thinning coat, etc) so it could be related to thyroid. Definitely get your vet to do a panel.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

For quite a while, I battled chronic ear infections with Gracie. Then, I got smart and tried her on Claritin (generic brand), and ears got better (dried up, no infections), coat/skin got better, her appetite got better. The thought of stripping the hair in their ears makes my ears hurt, so there's no way I'd do it to my dog. Ear cleaning isn't fun, but with patience, gentle products, lots of cotton balls, and lots of Mommy love, it can be accomplished with the least amount of discomfort. The vet had me use the antibiotic/steroid ear ointment for several days to reduce inflammation before attempting to clean her ears. Just like w/kids, I'd put a few drops of alcohol in her ears after we'd go to the lake. 

Your choice of food should be ok since it's usually wheat, soy and corn that the pups are allergic to. 

And the fur discoloration between the toes is ok. Remember, we live in GA. Red dirt.  If he's constantly licking, chewing, etc., that's something else. 

Oh, Claritin gets crushed and put in their food. If you leave the pill intact, they find it and throw it out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like some classic thyroid symptoms there.

Also, saliva can darken and redden fur, so even if you don't see him licking there, it's still a likely culprit. Those itchy feet are another symptom of thyroid problems.

I'd definitely get a full thyroid panel done. Thyroid supplementation may end up being the inexpensive silver bullet for all of these problems.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Please be sure to let us know how Bailey gets on, hypothyroid can really make them feel rotten:-( bet he'll be a different dog once he's sorted. 
Re;pet insurance, if the symptoms started before he was insured they usually wont cover the cost of the test or the medication he'll need for life but, some shelters will cover the costs of pre-existing conditions or at least they do here in the UK. Fingers crossed for you x


----------

